# Black Widow's New Catch



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

I guess this black widow is taking a break from eating bees and has decided to try something bigger. Looks like she plans on letting her hatchlings have a bite when they emerge.


----------



## SemoraBee's (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there something about Black Widow's and Bees? I opened one of hives the other day and right there on top of the inner cover was one of the largest Black Widows that I have ever seen. Needless to say, she is no more.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

SemoraBee's said:


> Is there something about Black Widow's and Bees? I opened one of hives the other day and right there on top of the inner cover was one of the largest Black Widows that I have ever seen. Needless to say, she is no more.


Next time catch her in a glass jar and throw her in a filed away form the hive..or dont you like to risk it?there very deadly right?glad i live in uk with my venomous species..


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Glad we don't have those here...one less problem to worry about. Nice picture all the same!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

We have a lot of them here. I've killed about 5 around the yard this year. I've never heard of anyone being harmed by one, although it is possible.

I just don't like them.

Dan


----------



## Lucus76 (Mar 18, 2008)

I kill about 4 or 5 every time i sort equipment, they are not deadly to an adult in good health. But the bite can make all of your muscles cramp up for about 8 or 9 hours even muscles you didn't know you had. I do not like them sam i am


----------

